# stolen trailer and landrover Stanley, co. Durham



## twisteddiamond (6 February 2013)

Stolen from pea farm in stanley, blue landrover discovery reg K21 MRH and richardson front and rear unload trailer, burgundy and cream, fibreglass repair to roof above front door, no electrics 
contained two large screw top black barrels full of rugs


----------



## twisteddiamond (15 February 2013)

Bump


----------

